

Michael Lewis: Advice From the 1%: Lever Up, Drop Out - 8bitliving
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-12-05/advice-from-1-committee-lever-up-drop-out-commentary-by-michael-lewis.html

======
_delirium
Bit torn on this piece. Turned out to be pretty well written and more clever
than I was expecting, but I have relatively low confidence in what kind of
discussion it'll spur...

~~~
rpeden
For a bit of fun, take a look at the comments posted after the article. Many
of them don't realize it is satire.

~~~
8bitliving
I also found that really funny - especially considering the fact that it was
posted on Bloomberg.

Michael Lewis wrote a similar tongue-in-cheek "Advice" article a few years ago
if you like this one.
[http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=a...](http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aH545r_muZkU)

